# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Oem_info C#

## enesi_21

Pershendetje,
ja ku e keni nje program te thjeshte per te vendosur logon dhe ndonje pershkrim per veten tuaj ne Property ---> My Computer

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag3288h/n/OEM_INFO_zip 

http://www.easy-share.com/1905483593/OEM_INFO.zip

http://www.2shared.com/file/6041810/.../OEM_INFO.html


Gjitha te mirat
enesi_21

----------


## enesi_21

Harrova me cek se eshte prodhim vendor

enesi_21

----------

